# Food Safety News - 04/04/2022 Consumers, USDA, industry, scientists and voters all say it’s time to make poultry safer



## daveomak.fs (Apr 4, 2022)

*Consumers, USDA, industry, scientists and voters all say it’s time to make poultry safer*
By Guest Contributor on Apr 04, 2022 12:05 am
– OPiNION – By Mitzi D. Baum and James Kincheloe   The recent media coverage and public outcry over illnesses and two infant deaths associated with recalled powdered infant formula due to Cronobacter contamination is the most recent example that unsafe food is unacceptable.  A recent poll of voters, asking about perceptions on Salmonella in poultry, quantified... Continue Reading


*Ferrero chocolate linked to multi-country Salmonella outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 04, 2022 12:03 am
A multi-country Salmonella outbreak that has mainly sickened young people has been linked to chocolate products made by Ferrero. Nearly 100 people are thought to be affected in the United Kingdom, Ireland, France, Germany, Sweden and the Netherlands. Italy is also checking if some of its analytical results are connected to the monophasic Salmonella Typhimurium... Continue Reading


*EU continues ban on chilled shellfish from Turkey*
By News Desk on Apr 04, 2022 12:01 am
A ban has been extended in Europe on some shellfish from Turkey until the end of 2023. The European Commission made the decision despite a favorable on-paper assessment of measures taken by Turkish authorities. It means imports of live and chilled bivalve mollusks, such as clams, oysters and mussels, originating in or dispatched from Turkey are not... Continue Reading


----------

